# join the golden axe



## youkieran (Feb 23, 2009)

join the golden axe
http://s1.zetaboards.com/The_Golden_Axe/index/
is a all fun meeeting site give friend code items talk about more at the golden axe 
or died by my friend here--------> :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama: 
http://s1.zetaboards.com/The_Golden_Axe/index/ join to day


----------



## youkieran (Feb 23, 2009)

and pm me to say you are joining and tell masteroverlord that i told u


----------



## youkieran (Feb 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## pippy1 (Feb 23, 2009)

you dont need to bump after 5 mins =l


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 23, 2009)

Also, this is the wrong section.


----------



## youkieran (Feb 23, 2009)

o


----------



## youkieran (Feb 23, 2009)

come on join is a fun site


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 23, 2009)

youre not allowed to advertise other sites... this thread will get closed


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 23, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> youre not allowed to advertise other sites... this thread will get closed


yea what he said... and theres also too many animal crossing sites.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 23, 2009)

youkieran said:
			
		

> o


3 strikes wow...

triple post
one word posts
wrong board...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> youkieran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Sarah (Feb 23, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> youkieran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction; 1 *letter* post... <_<


----------



## youkieran (Feb 23, 2009)

well i got my sis to post it and well


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 24, 2009)

No, I won't join, because making this thread was a COMPLETE AND UTTER PHAIL.


----------



## Rene (Feb 24, 2009)

I joined, but why would you make such a forum? It's almost the same like TBT only you're the admin & there aren't many members >_<

just stick with TBT and close your forum, it would be for the best ..


----------



## Collin (Feb 24, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> I joined, but why would you make such a forum? It's almost the same like TBT only you're the admin & there aren't many members >_<
> 
> just stick with TBT and close your forum, it would be for the best ..


unless we get pie


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 24, 2009)

I voted No way


----------



## youkieran (Feb 24, 2009)

if join pie for evey one


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nope,
Too many AC Forums out there


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Why didn't you make a brawl?

AC is fail there's to many [the forums]


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Why didn't you make a brawl?
> 
> AC is fail there's to many [the forums]


Exactly^^^
That's why I'm making a zelda forum soon


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

That's a cool Idea. ^_^


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

I might join.


----------



## lilypad (Feb 24, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> I joined, but why would you make such a forum? It's almost the same like TBT only you're the admin & there aren't many members >_<
> 
> just stick with TBT and close your forum, it would be for the best ..


Well there may not be many members but you can't expect a new forum to have as many members as the bell tree after it has only been created a couple days ago. It takes time  ^_^ Plus, if people like a smaller atmosphere of people it could be a plus for them!

And you don't talk just about animal crossing .. TBT is a ac forum but there are a lot of people here that don't even play animal crossing and are still active.


----------



## danny330 (Feb 24, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> I joined, but why would you make such a forum? It's almost the same like TBT only you're the admin & there aren't many members >_<
> 
> just stick with TBT and close your forum, it would be for the best ..


correction, im the maker and admin head, and i mainly created it to get away from flaming...

well this thread will be closed soon...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

Callum1064 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ths post is full of WIIINNN!!!


----------

